# design basic network layout



## whatsup12 (Jan 18, 2013)

i was wondering is this right ? or is there a better way using the drawing i made? its private network design.

photo uploaded here....

 http://i48.tinypic.com/1j6tcg.jpgThis image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi,

You posted about the same problem in the Networking section where you were clearly told we do not provide assistance for Homework/Assessment work.

We do this as the best way to learn is to research or through trial-and-error. If we give you the answers, how will you learn?

I have closed the thread, do not try to bypass the rules by posting this thread again.

Thanks,
-Redeye


----------

